# Does it have ABS or not?



## nismo1992 (Dec 19, 2006)

I have a 92' 240sx that im doing a sr20 swap and auto to 5speed swap. The engine is out of the car. I need to know if the car has ABS or not. Is there any way to know if it has it or not cause i need to buy the master cyliner for the clutch and it asks "w/ ABS or wo/ ABS. If there is anything you can tell me about my porb. thanks. Later


----------



## aznpride65o (May 25, 2006)

i dont think that the your 240 has abs i have a 91 hatch and i dont have abs so i dont think yours does


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

check for an abs module next to your wiper motoer i looks like a block with a whole bunch of brakelines going into it. if you have that then you have abs


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

is your 240sx an SE model? if not then I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

check the gauge cluster, if you have ABS, there will be a warning light that says "antilock" in the middle of the left line of warning lights (under the gas gauge), if the middle light has no label under it then you do NOT have abs...if the middle light says "antilock" under it...then you DO have abs...simple enough. 

Or as stated above...check behind right behind the passenger side front strut tower...there's a a metal module that has 4 hard lines going into it from the brake master cylinder, then it has 4 more lines coming out of it and going to the calipers themselves.


----------

